# 03 Altima S 2.5l interference engine? I just pulled the head.........



## M-train (Mar 4, 2014)

I bought this car knowing that it had an engine issue. The owner said that it had jumped timing. 

So after going through the Hell of pulling the timing cover yesterday, curiosity got the best of me, and I pulled the head today. 

From what I can see there are NO marks on the pistons that would indicate piston to valve contact. 

I know the second piston looks like it has marks from the picture, but if you can pull up an extreme closeup you can see that there are no marks. 

Same with the heads, no visible marks on the edges of the valves. Of course I will put some gas into the ports tomorrow to know for sure. 

Also, from the looks of the pistons it would appear that the pre cat is toast, along with the piston rings.


----------



## M-train (Mar 4, 2014)

Well, looks like every single valve was warped. Not much, but enough. 

Ordered a new set off Ebay today.


----------



## dsibinovic (Jun 12, 2010)

From what I can tell I'm about to embark on this same mission with my '04 Altima 2.5. It has 195,000 miles on it. Problems started about 10k miles ago with a misfiring cylinder. Swapped out the coil and then popped up the P0420 so I gutted the precat but I guess damage was done. Started to burn oil like no other and then lost power and developed a valve issues. Turns out all this led to clogging the rear cat so I gutted it. Now running catless and sounds really messed up but got the power back. Sitting at a light it feels like it wants to sputter and die and sometimes it does. Sometimes its hard to start and the oil light comes on which happens when it sputter out too. Maybe Ill drop the pan and check out the oil pump first

In any event I have to wait to get my garage back before I do anything too extensive to the Altima. The garage is currently being occupied by a 1988 300se with a bent front end. Need to find someone to throw it up on a frame machine and straighten it out.


----------



## dsibinovic (Jun 12, 2010)

Are there any updates on that engine? Just the warped valves or did you replace the rings or just junk the thing? 

It is my understanding that almost all if not all Nissan engines are interference engines.


----------

